
Buying headphones in 2018 is going to be a fragmented mess – The Verge - msh
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/18/16903516/headphones-wireless-analog-jack-future-ces-2018
======
Zenst
Whilst the wireless gold-rush to a new standard that can be patented for
royalties will always prevail for a while. Bluetooth for many work fine.

For me wireless headphones are great, but I prefer models that also offer the
option to also plug in a cable (3.5mm), anything else is always accomodated
connection wise via and adapter fromthat standard.

Real crux issue with wireless headphones for me is battery life and not just
how long they last from a full charge, but more so the lifetime of that
battery, that degrades over time with the headphones outliving the battery and
as such adds a premature end of life to the headphones.

------
jabl
This is so sad. We had one standard that was simple, cheap, worked well
enough, and ubiquitous. Now we have like, 5, all mutually incompatible and
with all kinds of glitches and issues that come with complicated hw/sw stacks.

Progress!

